# Bastards



## aldra

We went away for the weekend

Between radiotherapy

The scooter was stolen

Recovered damaged across the road

They were unable to start it

So they broke the steering lock, ripped off the fushia and ripped out wires

Why?.

It's insured but will cost us 300 pounds in excess

The police have got him, PROB them

But on top of everything else

Devestated us

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Pity the hound from hell was not there.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## coppo

Its a sod Sandra but in the grand scheme of things its not worth worrying about.


He/They will get a slap on the hand and someone else will be the victim very shortly.


Paul.


----------



## dghr272

Toe rags Aldra, feel for you both, bring back the birch I say.

Stay strong.

Terry


----------



## The-Cookies

shame they didn't hurt themselves horribly in the process , would be no tears shed from here.

john


----------



## Wizzo

Aldra,

I am sorry to hear that but I know just how you feel. A few years ago we had one stolen twice. The second time when it was recovered it was wrecked. I just told the Police I didn't want it back.

However, I found out something important from these events. The damage to your scooter was done before they tried to start it. The steering lock was broken to make it rideable and the panels were broken to get at the wires.

Believe it or not by unplugging the wires to the ignition lock the system is then live and all that needs to be done is to bump start it. I don't know whether this is still the case with a modern scooter but that's how it used to be.

You might consider locking it to something solid with a good lock in future.

JohnW


----------



## aldra

It right

We would not miss 300 pounds

But some would

We have a camera but didn't put it up

We have chains but he didn't use them

He uses the scooter every day to go for Cancer treatment at christies

And couldn't be bothered

Well he might be bothered now

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Sorry to hear this Sandra, you needed that like a hole in the head. Just as well you and the Hound from Hell were away as the scrote would probably be suing you now for having his limbs ripped off. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## lalala

So sorry to hear this Aldra, it's the last thing you need. Will it be fixed or will you have to get another so that Albert can use it?
thinking of you,
Lala


----------



## aldra

I'm really pissed off with Albert, and have told him so

He should have sorted it, ensured it was sorted
I sort out the home the meals etc

So there you go

I'm far from the supporting Cancer wife

Aldra


----------



## tugboat

Arghhh, Sandra, so sorry to hear about this. If you can find out who the culprit is, next time I'm up your way, wink wink. The Muslims have the right idea about thieves, I reckon. I hate the little scrotes. Hopefully the scoot will be written off by the insurance. I wouldn't want it back after some toerag had his mitts on it.


----------



## MEES

It's getting to you Sandra
It's all crap
Let rip my love
You will feel the better for it!
Why can't he go to Christie in the car?


----------



## aldra

He will and has too now Margaret 

I'm just pissed off he took no precautions to protect the scooter

He can't be bothered

Well it's taken him loads of time now

So maybe he will de bothered

Sandra


----------



## Cazzie

So sorry your weekend away was spoiled Sandra.
You could do without the hassle at the moment.
Hope the weekend was good up till then. Tell us all about it. It may take your mind off things for a little while..

Cazzie


----------



## aldra

In the scheme off things

It's of no importance

It will be fixed 
And no doubt be as good as new

£300 excess means nothing to us

It would have once when we were young

But we will not live long enough to want for money

So it's put down to experience

Goodness knows we need all the experience we can get

And the one (s) who stole it

The police have arrested him

I wish him (them) well

They are PROB just kids
And they will one day grow up

And I for one am not going to damage myself

By hating them
Let it be

Aldra


----------



## pneumatician

I really do empathise with you Aldra. Our situation is juxtaposed to yours. Our problem started five years ago and Valerie is the one who is terminally ill. She now seems to have little interest in life, just prefers to sit and either watch TV or play with her IPad. Problem is she is gaining weight rapidly due to lack of exercise. She can't exercise because of dizziness caused by the brain tumor. 
We have lost quite a considerable amount of money over the last eight weeks due to us being over optimistic and booking things we haven't been able to get to. We can't get insurance now Val is terminally ill. 
The last twelve months have been rough as like you I can get very peed off with our lifestyle completely buggered.
On the Optimistic front Val's prognosis twelve months ago was six months and from what I can tell her deterioration has been very slow so far.
We just keep changing and playing about with the medication. St Giles are a great help (our local version of Macmillans).

Keep your pecker up.


----------



## aldra

My heart goes out to you both

We are in no way at your point yet

And I feel really ashamed with myself for of course many are much worse off

We do get peed off as we can't really book into the future, it seems every scan reveals a new tumour which needs to be cut away and then there is the recuperation time etc

But so far they can be cut away, when they can't we are in trouble because there is no cure as yet

My thoughts and prayers are with you both, and I don't know how to tell you how much I wish you well

Just one thing, Val can only gain weight if her food intake is more than her energy output, would it not help if you could gradually change your diet
I do however understand that you may well be thinking why bother

We tend to fast on fruit and veg juices, who knows if it helps

It's all un chartered waters and Albert cycles most days in an effort to rid the wieght the hormone therapy caused to treat the prostate cancer

Sometimes we wonder why as the Melonoma is more likely to kill him anyway

Keep in touch

Thinking of you both
Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel

Life throws some horrible things at you: Cancer for Albert, Tumour for Valerie, yet both of you are still able to be objective and think about the positives in life as well as the downsides.

Good on you all.

Peter


----------



## david-david

aldra said:


> We went away for the weekend
> 
> Between radiotherapy
> 
> The scooter was stolen
> 
> Recovered damaged across the road
> 
> They were unable to start it
> 
> So they broke the steering lock, ripped off the fushia and ripped out wires
> 
> Why?.
> 
> It's insured but will cost us 300 pounds in excess
> 
> The police have got him, PROB them
> 
> But on top of everything else
> 
> Devestated us
> 
> Aldra


Hi Sandra,

On a slightly positive note,

We had a situation a few months back with local teenagers. They caused damage to one of our cars. The police caught them (long story!)
The interesting thing, I was all for pushing this all the way to court. The police told the scrote and scrote parents that I was pushing for prosecution and was very angry.

The police officer acted as a mediator and got us all the money for repairs on the understanding we wouldn't take it court - they were teenagers with their whole lives ahead of them and a criminal conviction would mean college and university places being withdrawn.

We got paid directly from the parents. We didn't press charges.

I doubt if they'll ever be bothering my vehicles ever again. I imagine there was lots of of raised voices in that house when I submitted my bill from a main dealer!


----------



## pippin

Well - the pedant is back!

The eagle eye has already spotted some amusing typos:

Fancy Albert adorning the scooter with flowers "ripped off the fushia"!

not only but also

"the Melonoma" - would they be water melons or honeydew ones?!!

In case you all are thinking that I am an unfeeling sod - I too am presently undergoing chemotherapy.


----------



## aldra

Get in there Pippin 

And join the club

No you are not forgiven

Albert looks good adornedwith fusias

The melonoma

Cantaloupes very good juiced

And we are all fighting together

It's difficult

But it's strangely one of those things that weld us

That makes us think

That makes us realise 

Yes this is not good
But a stroke a heart attack could have been worse so maybe

We have time to sort this

Love and best wishes pippin

Sandra


----------



## pippin

Thanks Aldra.

Back in mid-April I had a chunk of bowel removed. 

So, I am now a member of the SEMI ; COLON CLUB. (geddit?)

They found a few malignant cells in nearby lymph nodes.

So, at the beginning of June I started eight three-week cycles of "just-in-case but you might not need it" chemotherapy.

Seems to knock me about just the same anyway.

I started off regarding the infusions and tablets as my enemies.

Then I realised that they are in fact my bitter-sweet friends as they will be leading to a cure.

But I still feel dreadful, especially after the infusions. 

Two down so that means I am a quarter of the way through.

My blood group is B +ve, which is also my motto in life.


----------



## icer

Bruce

Glad to see you back

Ian


----------



## MEES

It's that Sandra she attracts all sorts
Moth to a flame


----------



## aldra

We had a phone call from the insurance

They want to collect the bike and take it to Sussex for assessment and repair

Idont think so!!!!!

We informed them that it is at the local Honda dealers, were we bought it and have it serviced awaiting the insurance assessor 

And that is our choice of repairer

I've never heard of anything so stupid as to transport a bike 250 miles for repair

Although if it's a rubbish job you would be unlikely to take it back to the repairers and you couldn't see it

The insurance says if we choose our own repairer then we will need to pay our own storage costs if any, the local garage says that is untrue the insurance is responsible and it's perfectly legal to choose your own repairer, in any case if they repair the bike there will be no cost

The police have phoned, they think they have the culprit ,waiting for the finger print confirmation

Then will need a statement from Albert about cost of repair etc

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Well it's not good

18,hundred and 79 pounds

+ 150 recovery

The bike 3,000 pounds

Immaculate, 1,200 miles
Almost a year old

I reckon it will cost us a grand

To replace it when they write it off

Aldra


----------



## MEES

Oh no - grim
Bottle of wine time


----------



## raynipper

Bring back hanging or pay for the repairs is my answer.
Sorry Sandra I know you won't agree but scroat kids grow into scroat adults unless 'educated'.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

At this moment

Hanging sounds good

My son says
Round up the scroats

Exterminate them

We need the body parts for transplants

It was all so pointless, we had hardly run the bike in at that milage

And he (they) didn't even get it started

Chance of getting the money off them is unlikely

But I hope the police do manage to prosecute

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

If you can get his ID, my offer still stands, Sandra. I hate scrotes with a vengeance. Really sorry you're having this hassle on top of everything else. I bet Albert was getting a lot of pleasure riding that scoot.

There's a saying that 'only motorcyclists (substitute 'scooterists') understand why dogs stick their heads out of car windows'.


----------



## suedew

Hope you get it all sorted soon.
Tried to pm you Sandra don't think it is fixed what do you think of your Vange awning? Apologies for hijacking thread.
Can understand tugger offer.
Sue


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> If you can get his ID, *my offer still stands, Sandra. I hate scrotes with a vengeance*. Really sorry you're having this hassle on top of everything else. I bet Albert was getting a lot of pleasure riding that scoot.
> 
> There's a saying that 'only motorcyclists (substitute 'scooterists') understand why dogs stick their heads out of car windows'.


I'll hold yer coat!!

I love it when you get all tough and masterful! :kiss:


----------



## GEMMY

barryd said:


> I'll hold yer coat!!
> 
> I love it when you get all tough and masterful! :kiss:


I'll clear my calendar to come and watch :laugh:

tony


----------



## aldra

Tuggy

He is PROB about 16

There is no way you are beating up a kid whether or not he needs it

I revised my position

Hanging is out

Now once the insurance the insurance has cheated it's way out of paying too much

You can have them
Sandra


----------



## GEMMY

1. Are they going to write it off


2. How much


3, How much to sell it back to you.


4. What is the repair estimate,




Then decide:serious:


tony


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> I'll clear my calendar to come and watch :laugh:
> 
> tony


Yeah! Never get a sailor Angry. That Tugboat is a bit Handy!!


----------



## aldra

Gemmy

The repair estimate is

£1878. 00

Recovery £150, we were awayfor the weekend in the van, first time in twelve months

Didn't take it although we have a hydra trail, easy lifter

But the reversing camera wasn't connected

So we thought best not

The bike new about £3000

Milage 1200

Just under a year old

Senseless vandalism, they coudnt start it

Left it across the road

Still we have the money to replace it and it was special to Albert

He only just passed his test

I've never been on it

Sandra


----------



## barryd

What would you prefer Sandra? May as well get a new bike from the insurance by the sound of it although I am surprised at the huge estimate from the damage you described.

I sincerely hope you get it sorted soon though. I hardly use mine at home but would be devastated if someone did that to mine.


----------



## aldra

I never saw it BARRY

All the panelling was ripped of the front, wires damaged, ignition damaged and the central locking broke

The estimate is from the garage and hasbeen passed to the insurance

They will send an assesser to check

Even though it's hardly been used it's almost 12 months old

I don't have a clue re the depreciation of bikes

To replace it will cost us 3000, I doubt the insurance will provide that though

I just wish they woud hurry up and come to a decision

Either way it's going to cost us although if it's repaired to good as new it would be less
But of course the insurance will no doubt shoot up next year

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Any chance they could make the culprit family pay for it as suggested earlier to avoid prosecution and loosing your no claims? I think this a great idea.


----------



## aldra

We haven't heard back fromthe police

The last contact said they were waiting for conformation, finger print matches etc

They think they have him, idiot did a burglary inthe same area

He is PROB local as our bike is behind 8 ft solid gates and isn't visable from the road

Said gates now have heavy duty hasps and two heavy duty padlocks

Ground anchor in position ready for the next bike

Should have been already done

It's alberts dept and he hadn't got round to it

We have a camera which he hasn't got round to either

So now It seems I'm blaming him

Well I am
But remembered today

I have a son in law whose job is to estimate vehicle depreciation world wide for a big company
PROB insurance in car hire

He earns 40, 000+ and is a wizard at setting up computer programmes 

He's also OCD which so often happens in very clever people

So he took the details

His verdict

It's a grey area

Little to choose between writing it off or repairing it

Repair for us £300

Write off close to a thousand 

Unless we can find the same bike low milage less than one year old

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Sorry not have replied or commented before, we have been away, that is not good news though and I can see that it could have been prevented, but it wasn't, these things happen.

The probable culprit is a waste of space and any fine would probably have to come out of their benefits..... pursuing the family might seem like a good idea but is unlikely to be effective, you MIGHT like to think about asking the Police to arrange a face to face meeting in place of a prosecution so that the scrote can see the sort of people he has damaged and the problems that you are coping with - such a thing MIGHT make him change his mind as he realises that you are decent people and his actions are inexcusabel.

The insurance company are a law unto themselves and only they will win and of course, they will increase any future policy cost to eventually cover their costs and losses anyway......

There must be many such events where people don't claim simply because they know it will cost them more than it's worth.....

Sadly, even is Shadow had been able to meet out summary justice it would probably have been you that was in trouble for damaging another citizen.........

There is no answer and as for your comment about you NOT being a caring Cancer wife - we all know that is false - you are a super example of a wife that REALLY cares and goes the extra mile every single day...... so no more of rubbishing yourself please.....

Keep your chin up, it is only a "thing" and not worth anything like the value of you, Albert or Shadow or any member of your large family and all it's attachments like those of us on here.......

We ALL appreciate you and what you do, but it is difficult to recognise in oneself what others can easily see....

Dave


----------



## aldra

Thanks Dave

Inthe scheme of things it matters little

Whatever happens he will have his bike back

Unfortunately not in time for his daily trips to christies

Costing in excess of £11 pounds a day by car

Need to go on motorway 50 ml round trip + parking costs

How people on low incomes manage doesn't bear thinking about

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Well things are not looking good

Apparently we are insured via zenith with a company that on line scores a big fat zero in wasting time to pay

No one will verify the damage, they will request photos from Honda ,which by the way they havent got round to dispite having had the estimate for over a week

No one will check the bike despite us being told they would

At the moment it's in the hands of someone to verify whether or not we have a claim, can they slip out of paying, is it fraudulent claim

We were asked to send all keys, Albert said no, the bike is ours until they write it off,they said that wasn't necessary to send the keys as it's been recovered

Will need our permission to contact the police, all this could have been done 2 weeks ago

And no we have an appointment phone call next Thursday 

To let them know what happened

We told them that two weeks ago

Time may not be on our side

Albert really wants to take the bike in Sept with the van

Fingers crossed no more tumours are found
But?????

So I think we should just buy a new bike

If its repaired sell it

If it's written off so be it

If they wriggle out so be it

We really don't have the luxury of waiting months or maybe years

And Albert really loved that bike

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Sounds a nightmare Sandra. Dont see why you should be out of pocket though. I would just hassle them like mad. Maybe explain how critical it is for both Albert traveling to hospital and also tell them you are going away for three months in August and need the bike.


----------



## aldra

I doubt they care BARRY 

We had no experience of bike insurance

We have a renewed quote

But no bike. Sandra
So do we need to renew tax and insurance

On a bike that we have no idea

Will be repaired or written off
In safe storage

Whitch no doubt will cost us

The insurance company have said they won't pay for storage of we choose the garage

Theirs 250 miles away is free

Well free to them with no come back to us

It's a nightmare

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY

Buy another bike and sort the damaged one as and when


tony


----------



## barryd

Might be a solution Sandra (What Gemmy said).

Did you get it from Hunts in south Manchester? Thats where we got ours and they are quite keen to sell new bikes and you can get a bit knocked off the list price with a bit of haggling.

http://www.huntsmotorcycles.co.uk/UsedBikes.htm

or http://www.huntsmotorcycles.co.uk/Honda_Scooters.htm


----------



## MEES

The problem with haggling is it uses precious emotional energy Sandra does not have at the moment.
Could your son in law take this on on your behalf?
What does Albert want yo do about the bike?
Hugs
margaret


----------



## barryd

MEES said:


> The problem with haggling is it uses precious emotional energy Sandra does not have at the moment.
> Could your son in law take this on on your behalf?
> What does Albert want yo do about the bike?
> Hugs
> margaret


i think a lot of these Honda dealers offer these bikes at a standard price on Autotrader etc but there is nearly always a couple of hundred quid they will knock off, just need to ask but I know what you mean. Its bloody sickening thats what it is.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know haggling is a pain in the rear, but you have to be treated right, use what anger you have to get what is right for you, anger gives you energy, try to get some enjoyment out of the situation, give them a hard time, make the Bstds pay.


----------



## aldra

One problem is the bike is at the Honda agents in Oldham

The insurance company says they will not pay the storage costs as it was not their garage of choice, their garage of choice was 250 miles away, the Honda agent says they are responsible

However if they drag their feet for a long time those costs will mount up

It seems that at the moment it has been passed to their investigation team who reading between the lines look for ways to get out of paying out, and can take months or even years according to the reviews from others 

We were told on the phone that these claims take at least three months or more

Why??, it was stolen, the police recovered it

They haven't even sent an assesser to look at the bike to see if the estimate is realistic, are only asking for photos because Albert asked them why they hadn't already done so

My gut feeling is this claim will not acknowledged or payed
Aldra


----------



## barryd

I would find out what the storage costs are going to be Sandra. Not the same thing but I once sold a car for cash and cocked up the transfer of the V5 so it was still in my name. Car was used in a robbery! Then abandoned smashed up on a roundabout in Bishop Auckland. It went into storage and it was 2 weeks before I heard anything about it and they wanted a ridiculous amount of money (about £25 a day or something). I just reported it to DVLA as not being mine anymore and told the storage company to get stuffed.

If its going to take ages to sort out and the insurance company want to take it to the other end of the country, let them get on with it and just get another bike. I would speak to Hunts in south Manchester, I was very impressed with them or just get the bike shop in Oldham to get another one then let the insurance sort out the other bike. If it takes several months it doesnt really matter. The important thing is to get Albert back on a scoot and have one for you to be away. You dont need the hassle.


----------



## GEMMY

Stop faffing about Aldra............get another bike


tony


----------



## aldra

We are going to order the same bike Gemmy

Just a bit worried to be mounting costs " flogging a dead horse " 

Not sure what to do about the bike, should we leave it there fingers crossed

Or bring it back here until the insurance get round to sorting it or not

As we will buy from the Honda agent that has the vandalised bike (whitch we bought from him)

We will see what he thinks
Could do without all this

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Ask the agent but just let the insurance deal with it. If they want to remove it let them. Whatever your worrying about you need to remove that worry from your lives as you have enough to worry about!!! 

Hand the problem over to someone else, get a new bike delivered to your door and start again (Remember to bolt it down next time though)


----------



## aldra

Ground bolt in, security camera up

6ft wooden gates Gates double padlocked with hasps and heavy duty padlocks

Front internal gate as heavy duty combination padlock as we can get

The family need to get in and out

He smashed the one that was on there 

Spoke to the police today

Apparently the bike was found across the road, he obviously couldn't get going

Because he broke into the house there and stole their car keys and car

So it would seem he took the bike as well

Police are waiting for finger print verification

Although he is in prison, refused bail

And they really want him to go down for a long time

Seems he has history

So senseless, yet what about the guy that stabbed and killed a 78 year old manfollowing a road accident

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY

aldra said:


> So senseless, yet what about the guy that stabbed and killed a 78 year old manfollowing a road accident
> 
> Aldra


Arrested this afternoon at 2pm at a golf course

tony


----------



## raynipper

Sandra, you forgot the carpet gripper rods along the tops of the gates. Facing inwards of course.!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Thinking barbed wire

Discreetly placed of course

Not sure it would be legal though

And I would not want to be responsible for hurting anyone

I wouldn't vouch for the hound from hells moral stance though

Unfortunately he was away with us

Or maybe fortunately 

We would PROB be sued

They can break in

Break the padlock that seperates him from unintroduced visitors

The hound could have them

And someone somewhere would be suing us

It's a funny world

Aldra


----------



## aldra

GEMMY said:


> Arrested this afternoon at 2pm at a golf course
> 
> tony


Don't tell me

Having killed a guy

He is playing golf

Was he relaxing??

So stupid

No doubt two families will be totally devesteated by his action

Madness

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

Some killers feel no remorse and are let out after 8 years to kill again.!!!
My answer would stop this from ever happening again.

Ray.


----------



## alexblack13

If the hound F H eats them (or bits of them) then they can sue the dog. ;-) 


Simples..

Al'....


----------



## aldra

I think he would

It's not that he's vicious 

He is nervous and feels he needs to protect us

Introducing him reverses the pressure

He can relax and enjoy people and he does, he really is a gentle giant

But if he bit an intruder who smashed a lock to enter whilst he was on guard

And had to be put down??

No £3,000 is cheap at the price

Gosh with a botched operation he's already cost us far more

But don't tell him he is priceless

He's already pushing his luck

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Telephone consultation today with the claim investigators 

She was really nice

Says she will speak to the police and send in a report to the insurers

She will let us know when the report goes in 

And theinsurance company should contact us within a few days of that, she says

Not sure it matters though as we have decided to buy a new scooter in time to go away in Sept if that becomes a possibility

We will wait to see if they phone

It only takes about a week toget a new one organised and delivered anyway

So we will see

At most we lose £3000

At best we lose £300

I hope it will fall somewhere between

Maybe I panicked unduly reading the reviews

Maybe!!!!!!

Aldra


----------



## dghr272

Fingers crossed for Sandra...... You're due a bit of good news


----------



## aldra

Well it looks like the insurance is going to authorise repairs

The bike is with the Honda agents where we bought it and they assure us it will be repaired as new

That's good as it will only cost us £300 

So they will confirm tomorrow so fingers crossed 

Just shows that people mostly write up bad reviews

They have been a bit on the slow side though

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Glad you got a bit of good news Sandra, about time.

Should anyone find themselves in a similar situation with insurance companies, advise them that you are not happy with their service and that you are complaining to the ombudsman, In writing.

cabby


----------



## tugboat

That's good, Sandra, just hope they'll sort it pronto in time for you to take away with you in September.


----------



## aldra

Well fingers crossed

But more surgery needed 

And August isn't a good time with holidays and staff shortages

We would pay privately but it needs to be a melonoma surgeon

And it doesn't really sit happily with us to jump the queue 

But we are desperate to get a holiday

And I guess all the others are desperate for something

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> Glad you got a bit of good news Sandra, about time.
> 
> Should anyone find themselves in a similar situation with insurance companies, advise them that you are not happy with their service and that you are complaining to the ombudsman, In writing.
> 
> cabby


The Insurance Ombudsman will only consider a case once a claimant has exhausted the Insurance Company's own published Complaints Procedure and been rejected.

Any approach to the Ombudsman will get the same reply, and the Insurance Companies know that, so the threat is meaningless unless you follow the procedure, which unfortunately allows the companies a lot of time.

If the claim is worth it and you can afford it, the service of a Writ can often speed up the process and concentrate the mind (?) of the company, because it shifts the handling of the matter from Claims to Legal and Lawyers are more expensive than Claims staff:wink2:

I have been on all sides of these operations.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

Sandra

I did not know about the scooter incident until the last couple of days as we set off on a 4 week trip just when it happened and these things disappear on MHF so quickly. 

I am glad to hear good news. Maybe I could have contributed more earlier had I known -sorry.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

I panicked a bit Geoff when I read the reviews of other claimants 

All bad or worse !!!

As it is ours has gone relatively quickly, of course the repair agents haven't yet been given the go ahead

Still they should be contacted in the next few days

Fingers crossed for a smooth ride

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Spoke too soon

They are writing it off

A very fair offer, book price ,so we have ordered a new bike, collect on Monday 

It's cost us around a thousand but at least it's behind us soon

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Perhaps Geoff could let us know whether you can push the insurance company towards a like for like, as the vehicle is only 12 months old and little used, so can one make the choice of a vehicle rather than a payout.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> Perhaps Geoff could let us know whether you can push the insurance company towards a like for like, as the vehicle is only 12 months old and little used, so can one make the choice of a vehicle rather than a payout.
> 
> cabby


Cabby

I think they could push for replacement, as the basis is of a claim is that one should be put into the position one was in before the loss, but from Sandra's last post it seems they have ordered a new one.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Yes we have ordered anew one

We don't have the energy to mess around with claims etc

Albert would rather have his bike, and he particularly liked that model, he will collect it next Tuesday

We could have bought it anyway and then contested the claim but we would rather put it down to bad luck 

So once this latest melonoma tumour is removed we have a chance to get off in the MH with the new scooter and Hydra Trail

Fingers crossed

Anyway we've saved the cost of two long trips with melonoma surgery and treatments

Let's hope we don't save another trip !!!!!!
Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

Sandra

Quite understand that in your circumstances you just want to get on and enjoy life as much as possible.

My answer to Cabby's question was more for general benefit of anyone who has a similar claim, so that they know the principles.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

we should have paid more attention to security

now its fort knox

two heavy duty locks on 6ft solid gates

bolt down lock on drive

security camera

double gates on the entrance gates,internal ones locked

really to keep the hound from hell

from hurtling towards unsuspecting callers

the scroat broke that to gain entry

he won't break this one

and the hound from hell who patrols his boundaries

was away for the weekend
just as well

or we would be facing a trial 
he would definitely have had him

he had not been introduced

so maybe for the best

he's priceless

acomplete and utter pain

but my baby

aldra


----------



## cabby

Fully understand and agree with you Sandra.

Yes Geoff I did put that in so you could post an answer, many thanks for the info.

cabby


----------



## barryd

Get that Scooter over to France! Its lovely. 

Avoid Luxembourg.


----------



## Tan-all-over

So sorry to read your post Sandra we all know that scum like this are about. The law is so weak with them. Hope you are sorted real soon.


----------



## aldra

He has collected his new scooter

He's happy now


----------



## aldra

The 6ft gates have heavy duty locks , 2 of them 

The bike is chained 

Then it's chained to the ground lock

Security camera

This bike is well locked down

And the hound from hell patrols

unfortunately he was away for the weekend

Otherwise!!!

Maybe for the best

His bite is worse than his bark

Until he is introduced, when he is an embarrassing fawning hound 
Nothing we can do

Makes him believe we are safe

It's ok, chill

He remains perpetually on guard 

In killer mode

Aldra


----------



## aldra

And we're are you lot

To admire our new scooter
A few oohs and hahs would have been nice 

Aldra
Jn


----------



## TeamRienza

Ooh, aah, ooh, aah.

Just don't let that Barry see it or one look from him and it will be jinxed!!

Many happy miles. Hope you manage that holiday in September.

Davy


----------



## barryd

Wahay! Looks lovely Sandra! This is my first and only post on MHF for a bit as we are way too busy flying about the French Alps on our little Honda Vision. Could have probably done with an SH like yours the other day as we nearly ran out of puff up a huge Col over Annecy but the little bike has been superb and we went up to the top of Mont Revard over Lake Bourget yesterday which was over 1500 metres or 5000ft in old money.

Bet your looking forward to whizzing down some back roads in Provence or somewhere on it. Not long now!!!

All the best from us (Somewhere between Annecy and Bourget) 

XX


----------



## aldra

Tuggy is here just had a lovely meal

Lots of wine

Shadow hasn't eaton Elle or Tuggy

Als right with the world

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Say hello to Tugboat for me and tell him to stop whinging about me drinking all his booze which I know he is doing, I can just sense it.

Have you Persuaded him to come to France yet?


----------



## tugboat

Mmmm, moussaka and gooseberry pie last night with lots of wine. Egg and bacon butty this morning and Sandra in her PJs. All is well with the world!:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Oooohh. What a saga. Sandra don't worry any more -it's only money!

Tuggy, watch your waistline. Gooseberry pie - drool drool. Barry, please don't land on your head and don't break your van!!!

I'm in Zandvoort visiting a friend. Flying Schiphol to Norwich tomorrow. Picking up the van and hotfooting it down to Dover for my 04h15 crossing to Calais. Will do about 50km before stopping for a kip.


----------



## suedew

HermanHymer said:


> I'm in Zandvoort visiting a friend. Flying Schiphol to Norwich tomorrow. Picking up the van and hotfooting it down to Dover for my 04h15 crossing to Calais. Will do about 50km before stopping for a kip.


Have a great time Viv


----------



## bigfrank3

I'm far from the supporting Cancer wife

Aldra[/QUOTE]

Come on Sandra, I don't know anyone who is more caring than you. You are just a bit upset. We who know and love you fully understand your frustration. Just count to 1,000 a few times, take a few big breaths and decide to calm down. Love Frank


----------



## suedew

bigfrank3 said:


> I'm far from the supporting Cancer wife
> 
> Aldra


Come on Sandra, I don't know anyone who is more caring than you. You are just a bit upset. We who know and love you fully understand your frustration. Just count to 1,000 a few times, take a few big breaths and decide to calm down. Love Frank[/QUOTE]
Well said /frank


----------



## aldra

Totally ignore me

I feel so worried

But then I feelcOk 

And you who struggle 

Get in there with me

I need to cuddle up

With all of you

We will sort it 

Or maybe not

But we tried 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

pre op check tomorrow

Surgery a week on Wednesday

Two or three weeks recovery and fingers crossed we are off

I have an inkling for Island Hopping in Scotland 

Then on to Spain 

Don't really need to be back till Christmas

Unless something else rears its head

I think Albert just wants to cross over to France

I'd fancy the ferry to Santander, but we need a dog cabin

Maybe drive down return by ferry ?

If we can get a dog cabin

He's not going in a cage again, even though we stood with him till midnight and returned at 6am 

And payed for a luxury cabin which we never spent any time

And froze on the deck

He was so upset by the whole experience

And an upset Hound from Hell is a nightmare

Even more of a nightmare of his normal nightmare self

If we can just get away

We really need the break

To just be in our MH

Which will we hope return safe and sound from Spain this weekend

Scooter ready 
And we are off, I hope

Sandra


----------

